# HR24-500 will not connect to internet



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have two HR24-500's setup with multi-room viewing and cannot get either to see the internet. Both are connected via ethernet to the back of my U-verse router. I've read somewhere else that if I have MRV the ethernet ports are disabled. Is this true? Do I have to have DTV come out to set this up?

Thanks.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

How are you set up with MRV?


----------



## dam006 (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes. I'm not an expert so someone else may have a better reply. I just found this out too as I recently got the same receivers. I was somewhat disappointed when the installer said I needed to buy some "white box" for $30.

This was my response: I want to access the internet so I can order On Demand movies but if DirecTV wants to charge me $30 then I can go to Netflix and get my movie rentals there.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

jimd909 said:


> I have two HR24-500's setup with multi-room viewing and cannot get either to see the internet. Both are connected via ethernet to the back of my U-verse router. I've read somewhere else that if I have MRV the ethernet ports are disabled. Is this true? Do I have to have DTV come out to set this up?
> 
> Thanks.


First, MRV on the HR24s use DECA (i.e coax) for networking if you have a SWM system. You can only use one or the other. If you have SWM, you need a DECA adapter to connect to the COAX via a splitter to bridge to your network. This is the only supported way DirecTv will come out. They will *NOT* come out to connect ethernet to your DVR. If you are using ethernet, one cable to the router from each DVR, you need to make sure the DVR knows its supposed to use ethernet and not COAX, this is trial and error, and since I have NO IDEA how the AT&T router works, I wouldnt be able to help you connect your DVR to the router via ethernet, although changing the network settings to static IP and copying the rest of the settings from a computer (Subnet, DNS, etc) might get it going.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jimd909 said:


> I've read somewhere else that if I have MRV the ethernet ports are disabled. Is this true? Do I have to have DTV come out to set this up?
> 
> Thanks.


What I think you read was: If you connect the ethernet cables to the 24s then the internal DECA is disabled.
If you're going to use the DECA/coax network, you'll need another DECA to bridge to your router.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

jimd909 said:


> I have two HR24-500's setup with multi-room viewing and cannot get either to see the internet. Both are connected via ethernet to the back of my U-verse router. I've read somewhere else that if I have MRV the ethernet ports are disabled. Is this true? Do I have to have DTV come out to set this up?
> 
> Thanks.


I figured this out because none of my HR24s were connecting and they were all connected through ethernet. Anyway what you have to do (worked for me and many others) is that you have to press the red restart button on the front of the receiver then let it restart then try to connect to the internet.


----------



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

I do have SWM. I did the red reset and now I have internet but not MRV. I guess it's one or the other.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jimd909 said:


> I do have SWM. I did the red reset and now I have internet but not MRV. I guess it's one or the other.


As VOS said, "If you connect the ethernet cables to the 24s then the internal DECA is disabled.
If you're going to use the DECA/coax network, you'll need another DECA to bridge to your router."


----------



## jasonki32 (Jan 29, 2008)

jimd909 said:


> I do have SWM. I did the red reset and now I have internet but not MRV. I guess it's one or the other.


Sometimes it takes a few minutes before it will see your other boxes after a reboot. Give it time for it to repopulate.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

I will state the obvious  Did you tell Directv that you want MRV and are paying the $3 a month? Search for the "unsupported mrv" thread.


----------



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes I told DTV I wanted MRV and I am paying the $3.00.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

jimd909 said:


> Yes I told DTV I wanted MRV and I am paying the $3.00.


Do you have the multi-room tab in your system setup? If you do, you should be good to go.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

You didn't answer the question spartanstew asked you... How are you setup for MRV? Are you using DECA for MRV or Ethernet? If you're using DECA for MRV then you can't use Ethernet for Internet, you will need the DECA to Broadband adapter.


----------



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> You didn't answer the question spartanstew asked you... How are you setup for MRV? Are you using DECA for MRV or Ethernet? If you're using DECA for MRV then you can't use Ethernet for Internet, you will need the DECA to Broadband adapter.


I have no idea. Outside I have a 4-way splitter with a green label that says SWM and a little black box that's plugged in inside (which also has SWM).


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jimd909 said:


> I have no idea. Outside I have a 4-way splitter with a green label that says SWM and a little black box that's plugged in inside (which also has SWM).


If you unplug the Ethernet cables do you gain or lose MRV?


----------



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> If you unplug the Ethernet cables do you gain or lose MRV?


I unplugged the ethernet and reset the box and MRV worked again. If I plug in the ethernet and rest the box, MRV does not work but ethernet does.

I haven't tried to just unplug the ethernet without resetting the box.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jimd909 said:


> I unplugged the ethernet and reset the box and MRV worked again. If I plug in the ethernet and rest the box, MRV does not work but ethernet does.
> 
> I haven't tried to just unplug the ethernet without resetting the box.


Ok, so the answer is you are using DECA for MRV. You need to tell DirecTV you need a "Broadband to DECA Adapter" installed in your system to get the DOD and TVApps, etc. And leave the Ethernet unplugged.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jimd909 said:


> I unplugged the ethernet and reset the box and MRV worked again. If I plug in the ethernet and rest the box, MRV does not work but ethernet does.
> 
> I haven't tried to just unplug the ethernet without resetting the box.


You need a 3rd line ran to a DECA box with a power inserter. This DECA goes to your router to bridge the internet.

You don't want to use the HR24s ethernet plug with MRV.


----------



## The Spud (Jul 14, 2002)

I believe this is how your installation is supposed to look.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

I paid for the DECA upgrade, and after two days of frustration, tore it all out, and hooked everything back up with Ethernet. Three of my four DVRs would not grab their IP from my router. All the DVRs would see each other for MRV, but no IP from my router, so no Internet connection.

The only good that came of it was the two free DVRs I got as part of the upgrade...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ke3ju said:


> I paid for the DECA upgrade, and after two days of frustration, tore it all out, and hooked everything back up with Ethernet. Three of my four DVRs would not grab their IP from my router. All the DVRs would see each other for MRV, but no IP from my router, so no Internet connection.
> 
> The only good that came of it was the two free DVRs I got as part of the upgrade...


Junk?  I would think you're a rare setup &/or had something done incorrectly. Many users have exceptional experience with DECA.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Junk?  I would think you're a rare setup &/or had something done incorrectly. Many users have exceptional experience with DECA.


I'm one of them. I switched from ethernet to deca and have not looked back. I had very good performance on wired ethernet, good performance on N wireless, but there is no doubt (in my case), deca is clearly superior. No funky moments and much smoother trick play. I can't imagine having to switch back. Something had to be very, very wrong with that setup, which caused someone to have to tear out deca and go back to ethernet.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ke3ju said:


> I paid for the DECA upgrade, and after two days of frustration, tore it all out, and hooked everything back up with Ethernet. Three of my four DVRs would not grab their IP from my router. All the DVRs would see each other for MRV, but no IP from my router, so no Internet connection.
> 
> The only good that came of it was the two free DVRs I got as part of the upgrade...





sigma1914 said:


> Junk?  I would think you're a rare setup &/or had something done incorrectly. Many users have exceptional experience with DECA.





hasan said:


> I'm one of them. I switched from ethernet to deca and have not looked back. I had very good performance on wired ethernet, good performance on N wireless, but there is no doubt (in my case), deca is clearly superior. No funky moments and much smoother trick play. I can't imagine having to switch back. Something had to be very, very wrong with that setup, which caused someone to have to tear out deca and go back to ethernet.


It's starting to look like not all routers are working nicely with the DECA networking.
I can see someone getting it installed and then finding they're not having the great experience with it that most of us are, and then blaming/thinking it's the DECA that is the problem when it isn't.
Some have found removing the DECA to router has MRV working well. This does kind of point to the router as the real problem.


----------



## brocktune (Jun 25, 2010)

I've just started with DTV this month and also got the HR24-500. We also went down the road of hooking ethernet straight from my switch to the box, which apart from not working (no DHCP connection to the router), it disabled the MRV. On the third visit, the tech realized what was happening, and set up the DECA box (which I did not have previously).

Coming from Comcast with its large collection of free On Demand programming, I was disappointed with the minimal free choices on DTV, but at least everything works as expected now.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> It's starting to look like not all routers are working nicely with the DECA networking.
> I can see someone getting it installed and then finding they're not having the great experience with it that most of us are, and then blaming/thinking it's the DECA that is the problem when it isn't.
> Some have found removing the DECA to router has MRV working well. This does kind of point to the router as the real problem.


Man, that would stink! I love my router. I know it's irrational to develop an emotional attachment to a piece of electronics, but I can't stop myself. Maybe its pheromones or something. D-Link Xtreme 825 dual band simultaneous gigabit switch/router.

oooh...ooooohh, I even like saying it.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> It's starting to look like not all routers are working nicely with the DECA networking.
> I can see someone getting it installed and then finding they're not having the great experience with it that most of us are, and then blaming/thinking it's the DECA that is the problem when it isn't.
> Some have found removing the DECA to router has MRV working well. This does kind of point to the router as the real problem.


All other devices I have ever connected to my network (made up of commercial grade Cisco 2950 Series switches, and a Router) have had no problem pulling an IP.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ke3ju said:


> All other devices I have ever connected to my network (made up of commercial grade Cisco 2950 Series switches, and a Router) has had no problem pulling an IP.


"I understand", but most of us are getting our IPs from our routers and there have been very few that have had the DECA to router bridge and are having problems. We have one that works fine for 24 hours and then dumps. Disconnecting the router and running on internal IPs doesn't cause this problem. How/what else could be it other than the router?


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> How/what else could be it other than the router?


Maybe the device requesting / releasing / renewing the IP address from the router?

I'm with ke3ju; I have had all sort of devices connected to several different routers and switches and have never experienced a problem with obtaining an address or maintaining a connection.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Maybe the device requesting / releasing / renewing the IP address from the router?
> 
> I'm with ke3ju; I have had all sort of devices connected to several different routers and switches and have never experienced a problem with obtaining an address or maintaining a connection.


I don't try to say I know that much about ethernet/routers, "but" isn't this all in the router?
I ask because all my receivers are set to auto/DHCP and have NEVER had a problem pulling and IP from my router(s), over the several years they've been connected.
I'm using just the garden variety routers too.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

I think you have to consider what is different. If a router works fine with everything except a HR24 / DECA, then I would not suspect the router as the root cause.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Barry in Conyers said:


> I think you have to consider what is different. If a router works fine with everything except a HR24 / DECA, then I would not suspect the router as the root cause.


But we also have similar (same model and different models) that work well with many different routers. This evidence would point to the router being what is different in each installation and a likely source of the problem.

Of course we all know that picking just certain situations isn't going to give you the whole picture. We may have some individual boxes or adapters that are bad. We may also have some routers that aren't as "standard" as they could be. Also, unless we know the details of the installation, there could be installation/wiring problems cause issues.

Those that wish to work through their issues and get DECA working will find lots of help on this site.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ke3ju said:


> I paid for the DECA upgrade, and after two days of frustration, tore it all out, and hooked everything back up with Ethernet. Three of my four DVRs would not grab their IP from my router. All the DVRs would see each other for MRV, but no IP from my router, so no Internet connection.
> 
> The only good that came of it was the two free DVRs I got as part of the upgrade...


Ever hear of setting up static IP's on the DVR's?


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Ever hear of setting up static IP's on the DVR's?


Doesn't work...even with everything setup statically, they can see each other, but not the gateway...


----------



## donkc1 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have 2 HR23-700's and 1 HR24D-500, all of them using ethernet going to a linksys switch and then my cable modem. MRV works fine with all DVR's and all have access to the internet. I have a slimline 3 using a multiswitch and not SWM. Not sure if that has anything to do with it, but I thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## donkc1 (Mar 20, 2009)

Also, all DVR's have static IP addresses.


----------

